# BFP despite PCOS thanks to soy! Yay!



## Kimbra83

Hi all, :flower:

today I am 6+1, thanks to soy isoflavones. I was diagnosed with PCOS a few months before and it was heartbreaking cause I thought it would take ages to get pregnant. So I took soy isoflavones from cycle day 5-9 after a long anovulatory cycle of 52 days and puff! positive ovulation test on day 13 and confirmed ovulation by temping on day 14, never ever had that, so I had my first ever 28 day cycle in my life and got pregnant the month after, again with soy on day 19.

I wish all of you ladies with PCOS good luck and hope this lil message can help to give ya a lil positive outlook to get pregnant quickly despite PCOS.

:kiss:


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats x


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congratsx


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## KLMenke

How does Soy work? I have done little research as I have just been diagnosed within the last month. TIA!


----------



## Kathleen1994

congratulations ! :happydance:


----------



## k4th

Congrats! My dd was a soy baby! H&h 9 mths :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## Kimbra83

k4th said:


> Congrats! My dd was a soy baby! H&h 9 mths :flower:

I am glad we are part of the "soy works for me"- group as this is not always the case. I feel that it's a miracle :xmas6: , my best christmas present ever. 

I am very happy soy worked so well for you too and I hope it will work for many to come. :hugs:


----------



## Kimbra83

KLMenke said:


> How does Soy work? I have done little research as I have just been diagnosed within the last month. TIA!

Hey dear,

uh, am not soooo good explaining the whole thing but there are lots of threads already (and I read almost all of them) if you fancy having a peek. I think you need to read a lot as you have to make an informed decision if it's ok to try because there are side effects, e.g. hot flushes, nausea ... it can help regulate your cycle if it was irregular before, for PCOS ladies it can help you ovulating (it did for me). I took ca. 160-180 mg soy isoflavones on cycle day 5 - 9, so for 5 consecutive days and it worked well for me as usually only had my period every 3 months with anovulatory cycles.

Lots of :dust: to you and good luck! I'm sure your baby is already sitting on :cloud9: and waiting to come to you. :hugs:


----------



## xprincessx

congratulations x


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------

